

Ask HN: I see virtual reality everywhere, except on HN. Why? - BaptisteGreve

It seems that everyone is talking about virtual reality those days, except HN. Why is that?<p>Thanks!
======
codeonfire
Virtual reality was huge in the 90s. There were headsets, arcade systems,
hollywood movies, but not really any valid long run business ideas outside of
gaming. Consumers don't want to do anything that involves wearing a huge 90's
style HMD or even anything that looks like Google glass. To many people, this
is just 20 year old hype that is being resurrected. The technology is better
but the applications and limitations are the same.

------
ColinWright
Can you point to some of these references you see "everywhere"? Perhaps you
could submit some.

~~~
BaptisteGreve
On Business Insider for example:

[http://uk.businessinsider.com/valve-is-making-a-virtual-
real...](http://uk.businessinsider.com/valve-is-making-a-virtual-reality-
headset-2015-2)

[http://uk.businessinsider.com/virtual-reality-amusement-
park...](http://uk.businessinsider.com/virtual-reality-amusement-park-oculus-
rift-vr-gaming-tech-2015-5)

[http://uk.businessinsider.com/htc-virtual-reality-
headset-20...](http://uk.businessinsider.com/htc-virtual-reality-
headset-2015-3)

[http://uk.businessinsider.com/trying-samsung-vr-for-the-
firs...](http://uk.businessinsider.com/trying-samsung-vr-for-the-first-
time-2015-5)

[http://uk.businessinsider.com/virtual-reality-is-getting-
rea...](http://uk.businessinsider.com/virtual-reality-is-getting-real-2015-5)

~~~
ColinWright
Then here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9417370](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9417370)
Oculus Reinvents Cinema for a Virtual Reality World (wired.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9424425](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9424425)
Facebook mum on large-scale Oculus Rift shipments for 2015 (gamasutra.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9428426](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9428426)
Oculus' Founder on the Pros and Cons of VR for Social Good (wired.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9430090](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9430090)
Facebook mum on large-scale Oculus Rift shipments for 2015 (gamasutra.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9432415](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9432415)
I just finished the development of my first Oculus experience

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9440650](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9440650)
Oculus Rift and Robotic Heads: A Match Made in Geek Heaven (popsci.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9447298](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9447298)
Video Review: Samsung Gear VR vs. Oculus Rift DK2 (youtube.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9465479](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9465479)
25-year old VR story totally explains why Oculus will be huge (medium.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9472755](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9472755)
Explore the Damages of the Nepal Earthquake in VR (sketchfab.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9487267](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9487267)
Thomas Street's UI Exploration with the Oculus Rift and Leap Motion
(leapmotion.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9497978](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9497978)
Retail oculus rift coming in first quarter of 2016 (polygon.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9498029](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9498029)
First Look at the Rift, Shipping Q1 2016 (oculus.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9498029](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9498029)
Oculus shipping in Q1 2016 (oculus.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9498317](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9498317)
Oculus Rift Consumer VR System Pre-Orders Start Later This Year, Ships Q1 2016
(techcrunch.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9498909](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9498909)
Retail Will Play a Big Part in the Oculus Rift Launch (techcrunch.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9502969](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9502969)
Oculus to Ship Virtual Reality Headsets in Early 2016 (bits.blogs.nytimes.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9517358](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9517358)
Facial Performance Sensing Head-Mounted Display (Oculus) (youtube.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9522952](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9522952)
Oculus to Ship Virtual Reality Headsets in Early 2016 (bits.blogs.nytimes.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9533636](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9533636)
Elements - A VR Periodic Table for Oculus Mobile VRJam 2015
(challengepost.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9548465](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9548465)
Van Gogh's Night Cafe Rendered for Oculus Gear VR (challengepost.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9551463](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9551463)
Oculus Details Rift's Recommended PC Specs, 'Pauses' Mac Development
(techcrunch.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9551504](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9551504)
The Oculus Rift's Recommended PC Spec (oculus.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9551693](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9551693)
Oculus Rift pauses Mac and Linux development, offers PC specs (engadget.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9552495](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9552495)
Powering the Rift (oculus.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9552979](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9552979)
This is the PC hardware you'll need to run the Oculus Rift (arstechnica.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9554410](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9554410)
Oculus Rift Is Going to Drive Some Serious Graphics Card Sales (forbes.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9556768](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9556768)
Zuckerberg sees Oculus Rift shrinking to the size of glasses (pcworld.com)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9563380](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9563380)
Oculus VR announces it has paused OS X and Linux development (neowin.net)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9567200](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9567200)
Oculus has no plans to block virtual reality porn (variety.com)

------
sanoli
Because it was also "everywhere" before, when it was supposed to be the next
big thing. Each time it looks like it is, but it ends up being _not quite_.
Who knows, maybe this is it. I'm betting on the time after this one, though.

edit: typo.

------
coryl
HN loves VR as much as anywhere else. I have an Oculus DK2.

------
marvel_boy
Right now VR is a failied thing, no startups, no venture capital is flowing to
VR. Hype without money is nothing.

~~~
BaptisteGreve
I believe YC starts investing in VR:
[https://www.ycombinator.com/rfs/](https://www.ycombinator.com/rfs/)

Moreover, the first VR accelerator has been lauched last year from Rothenberg
Ventures:
[http://www.rothenbergventures.com/river](http://www.rothenbergventures.com/river)

